# Been a long day today (With pics!)



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I got hold of a Kestrel DAS6 dual action polisher a few weeks back and had a bash at some heavy swirls and RDS on the TT over Easter. I've never done this before but the various guides knocking about helped a load, especially the stickies up top here and the guides on DW.

I washed (2bm) and clayed the car with Dodo Juice Born Slippy and a bog standard clay bar off a well known website. Can't rate the Born Slippy highly enough, I've been using it for a while with a variety of different clays of varying quality and it lubes perfectly every time - goes for miles too.

That done I had a bash at the rear bumper which needed a respray anyway and worked out that to see off most of the swirls/damage I needed Menzerna Power Gloss on a Menzerna polishing pad - so I went over the whole car with that combo and finished off with Final Finish on a finishing pad. I had planned to finish off with some hard wax but it hadn't arrived in time so I had to make do with Autoglym EGP while I waited. The end result looked pretty decent but the more I looked the more I thought I could see some marring and holograms, probably from the relatively heavy cut Power Gloss and my unwieldy skills.

It's a few weeks on now and with the wax arrived and the volcano done it's worst (well OK, for now) I came back this weekend for another hit. After washing (AG bodywork shampoo/conditioner) I re-clayed the roof, tailgate, bonnet and top sections of the doors and wings where the dust/ash had collected, just to be sure, then dryed off with a mf towel.

I hit the whole car again with Menzerna Power Finish on a Menz. compounding pad which took out the holograms left behind after last time, and finished up again with Final Finish on the finishing pad. Car was sealed again with EGP and then finished off with Dodo Juice Blue Velvet wax. I'm pretty pleased with the finish, the Blue Velvet really put the icing on the cake and he/she/it looks stunning. The finish is silky smooth to the touch and the BV genuinely made a difference and delivered on the promises of a deep wet look shine. Top stuff!

By the time I finished it was sunset but here are some pics in the last light of the day (the first two are from the first session):



























































































OK I know the wheels are a disgrace and I didn't do the wheel arch liners!

So this is what you can achieve with a package buy from that website we all know and a load of elbow grease!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, Seems you bought the same kit as me, with all the menzernas. What pad did you use? How did you do around the mirrors etc.

By the way, the car...............NICE!!! 8)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers man, the mirrors are a pain you just can't really get all the way in there. Perhaps possible with a bigger pad

The compounding pad is the white one, and the finishing pads are yellow. I think. Anyway it worked!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Cheers man, the mirrors are a pain you just can't really get all the way in there. Perhaps possible with a bigger pad
> 
> The compounding pad is the white one, and the finishing pads are yellow. I think. Anyway it worked!


Cheers bud, I am still plucking up courage, don't know if to get depth gauge readings first.

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent job badyaker


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That looks amazing. Come up a treat


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks spot on.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

badyaker said:


> I got hold of a Kestrel DAS6 dual action polisher a few weeks back and had a bash at some heavy swirls and RDS on the TT over Easter. I've never done this before but the various guides knocking about helped a load, especially the stickies up top here and the guides on DW.
> 
> I washed (2bm) and clayed the car with Dodo Juice Born Slippy and a bog standard clay bar off a well known website. Can't rate the Born Slippy highly enough, I've been using it for a while with a variety of different clays of varying quality and it lubes perfectly every time - goes for miles too.
> 
> ...


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

NIce job there. You have a lot of stamina to go around the whole car 4 times!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nice and shiney 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats a good effort buddy, looking well 8) and shiny

I had my first go with a megs DA and Menzerna stuff this weekend but didn't have the guts to dive straight in on the TT for the first time. I spent the best part of 2 days washing, claying and polishing my daughters seicento which we've had in the family for 10 years and not looked after too much. I also bought some final finish (for the soft paint) and then used some Poorboys blackhole before waxing. I have to say, I am well impressed with the results and can't wait to have a session on the TT. I didn't have the heart to put pics of a Fiat up on here :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Thats a good effort buddy, looking well 8) and shiny
> 
> I had my first go with a megs DA and Menzerna stuff this weekend but didn't have the guts to dive straight in on the TT for the first time. I spent the best part of 2 days washing, claying and polishing my daughters seicento which we've had in the family for 10 years and not looked after too much. I also bought some final finish (for the soft paint) and then used some Poorboys blackhole before waxing. I have to say, I am well impressed with the results and can't wait to have a session on the TT. I didn't have the heart to put pics of a Fiat up on here :lol:


As a member of the Seicento club, I feel that i would benefit greatly knowing that you have spent quite a while polishing the car and I feel that you should (for the seicento club members as well !!) show me the fruits of your labour !!!! If I feel that the result of this is good enoughf I am more than prepared to put the pictures in Seicento weekly, [smiley=book2.gif] 
obviously you will be paid for the pictues !!! :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96
As a member of the Seicento club said:


> obviously you will be paid for the pictues !!! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll see what I can do tomorrow, ain't got time now, the call of the curry is upon me :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> bozzy96
> As a member of the Seicento club said:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and if you believe that load of borrocks !! can't believe you spent all that time polishing another car !!!


----------

